# 2013 Toupe Pro Saddle



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Has anyone used this saddle yet. I tried searching reviews on this saddle, but doesn't seem to be any out there. Too new? I have used the 2011 toupe pro with no issues, but need to update the saddle. 

Here is the picture: 



















Thanks.


----------



## RunningW (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't comment on the pro but I have been on the S-Works Toupe' for the last few months and it's a great saddle.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

RunningW said:


> I can't comment on the pro but I have been on the S-Works Toupe' for the last few months and it's a great saddle.


Thanks. I know both the pro and the sworks have level one padding, but just seems that the sworks is thinner. I don't want to sacrifice comfort for weight....that is why I was leaning towards the pro. But both are listed as level one padding?


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

You're in luck... I think I'm probably one of the first people to get this saddle as I've had it on order for months. I just got it and just rode it for the first time today. I had an older toupe. I'm not sure if it was the 2011 or 2012 but it had the silver plastic mouldings at the back. 

The 2013 Toupe pro is incredibly light. I do think it is has slightly less padding or is slightly firmer than my older toupe. After just one ride my initial impression was that it wasn't as comfortable as my older toupe. Although it's possible that my older toupe was just "broken in" and had a little more flex.


----------



## Chris96 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have been riding this saddle for a few months too. I find it more comfortable than my last toupe as although there is a little less padding mine has more flex.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I have about a month on mine, maybe 500 miles. So far so good. It's light, not much padding, but the shell seems to flex a bit and the sides are designed to flex with your movement. Seems pretty comfortable, but my longest ride on it was about 3 hrs.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

Did all you guys who've had the saddle for a month get them on complete bikes? I hope so otherwise I want to know why mine was back-ordered for like 4 months!


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

2013 Specialized Component & Gear Highlights – S-Works Shoes, Pumps, Aerobars, More!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

I would sure like to try the new all carbon Toupe Pro...the Toupe 155mm being my favorite saddle over the last few years...but I have only ridden the Ti hollow rail Expert version to not deal with any seat post clamp compatibility issues...I rode the original and also 2012 Toupe Expert version which is a fair amount different in feel as some know.

A couple of questions to Toupe aficionado's:

- Does the new carbon railed 2014 Toupe Pro have the 7 x 9mm carbon rails...i.e. rails aren't round?

- Does the all carbon Pro versus plastic base/Ti railed Expert have quite a difference in flex and ride quality? My sense is, the new carbon Pro may bring back some of the nice flex of the first Toupe...only without the slumping issue in the middle and goofy plastic end pieces of course.

Thanks for information that can be provided.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks. I know both the pro and the sworks have level one padding, but just seems that the sworks is thinner. I don't want to sacrifice comfort for weight....that is why I was leaning towards the pro. But both are listed as level one padding?


I have an sworks.. I think the pro has more padding.. the sworks has less padding then my SLR Flow.. both are insanely light. My wife was complaining after 6 miles with the sworks.. I'm going to try it next. (using SLR Flow)


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

The book on the Toupe Pro is...it is a bit less hard than the Sworks. Will have to see what 2014 brings as it looks like the Toupe across the model range has been redesigned.
Because I like to stay away from carbon rails...just personal preference...I am anxious to hear about the 2014 Roubaix Expert Gel...with hollow Ti rails and see how it rides compared to the all carbon Pro model. I am more focused on higher mileage comfort that the weight advantage of the Pro. Specialized for 2014 has decided to introduce gel 'inserts' into the pad of certain saddle models including the Toupe Expert and Romin Evo I believe. On paper the Toupe seems to be improved with new flexible edge technology aka Fizik Arione and they thankfully got rid of those ridiculous plastic end pieces. 

The thing about virtual comparison of saddles of course is it is pretty impossible to conceptualize what saddle is best. The Toupe has always been my favorite and would like to learn if the carbon Pro is more comfortable than the slightly heavier Elite. In my experience, harder saddles sometimes are more comfortable than softer saddles, so may have to take the plunge and find out. Specialized may or may not be onto something if a thin gel insert reduces sit bone tenderness on a long ride.


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

ive got a 2012 Toupe Comp Gel 143. Its set up level. I sometimes get numbness and have been thinking of getting a 155 to see if that would help (im 220 lbs). I've been looking at the upgraded Toupes and Romins. When I get into the drops i can feel the pressure right on my perineum.

would it be worth getting a wider toupe?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

TM-17 said:


> ive got a 2012 Toupe Comp Gel 143. Its set up level. I sometimes get numbness and have been thinking of getting a 155 to see if that would help (im 220 lbs). I've been looking at the upgraded Toupes and Romins. When I get into the drops i can feel the pressure right on my perineum.
> 
> would it be worth getting a wider toupe?


Hi,
First, I would suggest one of the new 2014 Toupe variants...because Specialized redesigned the Toupe yet again...its in about its 3rd design iteration now...and no doubt newest model is the best. Your decision will be about which model to get...there are 3 or 4. Real question is...and a bit early to determine this because of the newness of the 2014 models...is...are the plastic shell versions more comfy than the carbon shell versions. Hard to know without ride reports. Carbon is clearly lighter...but many report earlier carbon versions...the Sworks in particular to ride a bit harder on the sit bones. I tend to like the plastic shell Elite model with Ti rails. For 2014, Specialized has incorporated a new Gel 'insert' into the sit bone area for the Elite. I would like to try this saddle.
In answer to your questions about perineum pressure...couple of things.
Yes, a 155mm model may elevate your sitbones a bit so when you rotate your pelvis, there is less pressure on the perineum. At 220#, you may want to try the 155mm model. I am 180# and ride the 155 Toupe and it is my favorite saddle.
Let me say that saddle tilt, perineum pressure as it relates to handlebar height AND reach is quite nuanced and you will have to experiment.
I suggest you ride the Toupe with the tail of the saddle slightly kicked up...5-10 degrees so when you rotate your pelvis, there will be a bit more clearance. More handlebar drop of course mandates a more rotated pelvis position to comfortably ride in a low position. This places more pressure on the perineum...so you may even want to raise your bars a bit. I would try adjusting the saddle or going with the wider width first. Second element is reach to the handlebar. A longer reach will also pressurized the perineum a bit more. Fit is quite complex but can be resolved with copious attention to riding position and a lot of trial and error.
Good luck.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I have about a year on the 13 Toupe Pro (155). I switched from a Romin Evo 143. Since the Romin Evo actually provides a narrower sitbone perch, I probably could have gone with a 143 Toupe Pro... The 155 is a bit too wide, but too wide is better than too narrow. I'm interested to see what 2014 model is like. It should be obvious if you like a smaller hammock like saddle or a flatter perch.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll chime in because I have been riding the 2013 toupe pro team saddle for a few thousand miles

First off, it is very different than the 2012 toupe pro, it is a longer saddle and isn't quite as convex in the middle. That tends to put a tad more weight on your perineum.

the padding seems better, firmer and better on the sit bones than the 2012 and the saddle is heavier

I have always ridden with the saddle about 2 degrees nose down and to the poster having some issues, a little nose up/down (like roadworthy suggested) can change how a seat feels and is worth trying before spending more money.

I thought about trying the romin which appears to have a higher perch? And would be a size up in width from what I can tell.

I would agree with roadworthy and look at the 2014 which I believe is supposed to have more flexible edges.

edit: apparently the 2013 toupe team pro saddle has the new fancy flexible edges


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

purdyd said:


> First off, it is very different than the 2012 toupe pro, it is a longer saddle and isn't quite as convex in the middle. That tends to put a tad more weight on your perineum.


As an owner of a couple of 2012 toupes (ugh!), I'm glad they fixed this... but they should re-add the useless bits onto the back


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

jsedlak said:


> As an owner of a couple of 2012 toupes (ugh!), I'm glad they fixed this... *but they should re-add the useless bits onto the back*


I know I shouldn't ask...but why?


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

how hard is the S works or Pro? I like a little flex in the saddle. I love the look of the Fizik Antares but the low end model had way way to much flex. ive been thinking if I should just go get a Flite Max. More cushion for the pushin. But most folks hear recommend a thinner/harder saddle


----------



## illnacord (Feb 25, 2008)

AWESOME. There is so much misinformation on the forums regarding widths and saddle shapes. The black Toupe Pro got rid of the crappy Specalized logos, douchebag like graphics, and useless plastic pieces. The saddle is dialed.


----------



## Barts27 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have done 400 miles on the carbon rail Toupé pro 2014 model 143mm and I find the saddle a bit harsh. Maybe I need more time on the saddle to dial it in so to speak but for now it gives me a little bit butt pain on a long ride. I also use the carbon rail Toupé Pro 2012 143mm model on my other bike and that saddle is more comfy for my butt. No problems what so ever. The new toupé pro looks stunning in black without all the logo's on every bike.


----------

